# I have two choices....



## Juganhuy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, I finished my book a few weeks ago, and had it edited on eLance. I started to get a cover made but the person told me a week later that she did not have the time to do it. I hired a cover artist who said it may take 3 weeks to complete (But said could be sooner.)

Now I am sitting here with a completed manuscript. I already formatted it for Kindle and Createspace, but again, I can't do anything until I get my cover art. Everything is already uploaded and ready to go.

I had written a query and synopsis while I was waiting and still debating about trying the traditional route. I was impacient and decided to just self publish. Now that I have to wait anyways, should I just start sending out inquries to agents and publishing companies?

They were already assigned ISBN numbers, but that is only attached to the name and I have not published them yet so it would not be a problem with first right of sale (I hope).

Should I send out the inquiries or just wait to self publish?


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you in a terrible unrelenting rush to get published? Are you thoroughly versed in self-publishing and all it entails, and eager to take on the role of publisher? If not, I would go onto some of these forums, get some critiques, do some more polishing/revising, do the same with your query letters, and then, when you're sure the story is as good as you can possibly make it, start sending out the queries. It can't hurt, right? All you lose is a bit of time - and while you're waiting, you can start working on the next one.


----------



## Juganhuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I am a bit of a speed freak. I know it is a weekness of mine.

I have been all over the forums, and other sites, researching the processes. 

I also have had several people read the book (Fed them each chater as I finished it and then a completed manuscript) and I have gotten the thumbs up (After I did some more editing of course.)

Its just the decision with the first one I put out there is kind of hard.

The only thing I feel like I should do is get my query letter and synopsis checked out if I decided to go traditional route.

There is always room for improvement of course. I just do not know if I should take this time to try for an agent and skip self publish route for now.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 8, 2012)

I just modified a Madiera cake recipe by using 200ml of fresh-squeezed orange juice and a tblsp of clear honey instead of plain water - One way you can tickle your taste-buds.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Aug 8, 2012)

If you go for the traditional route, you can't submit the cover art with it. Companies will have cover artists to design the covers for your book. If you self-publish, then you can submit your own cover art.


----------



## Juganhuy (Aug 10, 2012)

I know I would not submit a cover if I went traditional. I was just debating to attempt to find an agent before I self-published if I was waiting on a cover anyways.

I decided to just self publish this first book. The cover is almost done anyways.


----------



## CharlesAnthony (Aug 11, 2012)

I created my own cover using photoshop, took me 16 working hours because of all the special effects, and getting everything exactly the way I wanted to do it.  However, I also tweaked my book for 15 years.  The reason why I decided to self publish on my own, was because rather than being a speed freak, I'm more of a control freak.  I don't want a publishing house to *tell me* what my book title is going to be, what my cover is going to be, etc.  I worked too hard and long on my series to give up that right.  However, I also used to own a small Comic book publishing company (a failed company, but nonetheless) and I know pretty much how the whole process works.  

Now, if you decide to find an agent, keep in mind that it could take months or even *years* to get published, if you get your book picked up at all.  That's another reason why more and more people are just doing it themselves.  So really, you should be weighing your options carefully, and like it or not, patience is key.  Either way, you're gonna be waiting for something.  But that's just my two cents.


----------



## bigjantailor (Aug 12, 2012)

If you go self publishing route have a plan for marketing. If you've got no plan the glory of put up will fade fast and luck will be the only you'll able to rely up on for sales.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 12, 2012)

Deceptive title, that's not two choices, that's one choice between two things.

I think you will wait a fair while even if the publisher accepts you.


----------



## Juganhuy (Aug 13, 2012)

I am impatient, as far as this first one goes.

I have a few chapters of the sequel done already, and already have it plotted out.

I have three more ideas for books, one of which I have already storyboarded and almost done with the first chapter.

The other two I will storyboard so I do not forget.

I feel like I will have a better chance by getting the jitters out of my system first. I hope that my other books are better story wise as well, making my book more attractive. The beggining of the two novels I am writing are great compared to my first novel at the same stage of writing. The more I write the better and easier it is for me.

I will try for an agent with the other books (Not the trilogy that I am working on).


----------

